

How many journal articles have been published (ever)? - jacquesm
http://duncan.hull.name/2010/07/15/fifty-million/

======
diziet
50 million is quite a large number -- especially considering that a lot of the
articles involved funding, research and work not obvious to most people but
those who are specialists in their field. I wonder what the average cost of a
research article is? I know that getting funding for research involved
difficult proposal writing, etc .. I wonder if startups like
<https://microryza.com/> going through and figuring out crowdfunding science
will have as big of an impact as kickstarter or the various microloan sites
will have.

Imagine a world where science funding is not only drawn from the public, but
where the public, by the very nature of going through research ideas also
participates in learning and staying informed about science. Pretty cool, eh?

------
ChuckMcM
Which suggests that if they took an average of 5 megabytes to store (clearly
some would take much less some more) then you could store the entire body of
scientific papers in 250 TB of space. Basically slightly more than one rack of
servers, including RAID6 level protection of the data with 2TB drives. You can
do it in a single rack with 3TB drives.

And if you do publish 1 per minute (525,000 articles a hear) then you need an
additional 2.5TB per year to grow your collection.

And what could lead to the greatest human expansion in scientific learning
since the start of the renaissance is impossible to build legally because of a
tangled system of copyright assignments and the journal business model.

------
rokhayakebe
I helped a friend edit a nice research paper on protein synthesis and that
paper now sits on his USB after being graded.

What happens to research papers students write, is there a place all this
knowledge is being shared?

